# Dinner Sunday April 17, 2022 ~ Happy Easter/Passover/Ramadan



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 17, 2022)

We had a typical Easter dinner - ham. Started out with Lucifer eggs (I made my deviled eggs a bit too devily), olives, beets, and tomatoes on a small bed of dressed greens. Sides for the ham were roasted potato halves, asparagus, Brussels sprouts with toasted walnuts and brown butter, and roasted carrots. Cracked open the bottle of Beaujolais from the cellar. Might have a few Aldi mini eclairs later... maybe. *burp*

How did you feast tonight?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 17, 2022)

Sou vide ham, sea breeze salad, Hasselback Poyato, home made cream corn, freshly made dinner rolls, sparkling strawberry juice, homemade strawberry shortcake with macerated fresh strawberries, and whipped cream.  I'm pleasantly full, not stuffed.  There was also a tray of fresh sliced strawberries, bananna,pineapple, and sweet green grapes.  Way to much food was made.  We'll be eating leftovers for a while.  I think that we forgot to put the devilled eggs onto the table.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of rhe North


----------



## taxlady (Apr 18, 2022)

My mother-in-law made meatloaf and served it with baby potatoes, boiled baby carrots, gravy, as well as crudités with dips.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2022)

My two daughters and grandson joined SO and me for Easter dinner.

My eldest made a layered Mediterranean dip and a salad. My youngest made my favorite deviled eggs and garlic bread. My grandson and I made chicken parm and SO made desserts.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 18, 2022)

Easter dinner was roasted turkey breast, stuffing, mashed red &  yellow sour cream & chive potatoes, steamed asparagus, cranberry  sauce,  and pan gravy.


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 18, 2022)

We shared a pan fried ribeye steak, along with mac salad.

Banana pudding was dessert.

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 18, 2022)

This may have been a mistake, but I had DH buy a spiral-sliced ham - and it's almost nine pounds! [emoji16] Lots of sandwiches coming his way!

So we had ham with honey-mustard sauce on the side, scalloped potatoes, green beans and a dinner roll - and a bit of baked sweet potato for me. DH is not a fan. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 18, 2022)

I just realized we had no Chocolate Candy yesterday.  

SO made devilled eggs and a cherry cheese dessert.   We had ham with a dijon apricot glaze, scalloped potatoes,  lemon buttered asparagus and dinner rolls made from frozen dough balls.  

I baked extra rolls for mini ham sammies.  The breakfast of champions... and lunch and snacks and...


----------



## letscook (Apr 18, 2022)

Just the hubbie and me this year so kept it simple. 
Roast beef, mashed potatoes, corn , pickled beets and a simple cake I tried this year for dessert. It was really moist and light.  Here is the link to the cake recipe.
https://www.thecountrycook.net/swir...dFgJXLcAwnzOoB0kQR_rJd5gsubbZmxtJsyIkXzd9TjLY


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 18, 2022)

letscook said:


> Just the hubbie and me this year so kept it simple.
> Roast beef, mashed potatoes, corn , pickled beets and a simple cake I tried this year for dessert. It was really moist and light.  Here is the link to the cake recipe.
> https://www.thecountrycook.net/swir...dFgJXLcAwnzOoB0kQR_rJd5gsubbZmxtJsyIkXzd9TjLY


What a fun cake! [emoji16]


----------

